# Happy bday CRS Fan 2013



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Stu :bigsmile:


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Your birthday falls on the long weekend every year? What's the luck 

Happy birthday!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Stu


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Stu!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend. Hope you have a good one.

Anthony & family


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

All the best Stu, see you next week!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday bud make it awesome

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

happy bday!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stu!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STUART :bigsmile:


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Stuart! Hope that you have a great day


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, people remember to remind you of your age.

Happy birthday !!!!



DR1V3N said:


> Your birthday falls on the long weekend every year? What's the luck
> 
> Happy birthday!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank You everybody.. I just got back from merritt and did NOT have internet access ! I had a lazy day..... nice and relaxing.



Claudia said:


> Happy birthday Stu :bigsmile:


Thanks Claudia



DR1V3N said:


> Your birthday falls on the long weekend every year? What's the luck
> 
> Happy birthday!


Thank You



effox said:


> Happy birthday Stu


Thanks Chris



budahrox said:


> Happy B-day Stu!!
> Cheers!!!


Thank You



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Happy Birthday my friend. Hope you have a good one.
> 
> Anthony & family


Thanks Anthony and family



alym said:


> All the best Stu, see you next week!


Thanks Alym. I'll see you on Wednesday!



arash53 said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks Arash



Nicklfire said:


> Happy birthday bud make it awesome


Thanks Shawn



neven said:


> happy bday!


Thanks Rob



Diztrbd1 said:


> Happy Birthday Stu!!


Thanks John



Momobobo said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY STUART :bigsmile:


Thanks Bobby



Pamela said:


> Happy birthday Stuart! Hope that you have a great day


Thanks Pamela



waynet said:


> Also, people remember to remind you of your age.
> 
> Happy birthday !!!!


Thanks Wayne.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I love how you actually know everybodies name hahah


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthday stuart!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Stuuuuu lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hah, just sent my brother a txt saying the same thing.

Happy birthday man!


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Bday


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Happy birthday Stuuuuu lol


Thank you.... Honey. Lol....



effox said:


> Hah, just sent my brother a txt saying the same thing.
> 
> Happy birthday man!


Thank you Chris. I hope all is well with you !



Pat805 said:


> Happy Bday


Thank you, Pat..... I think?

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Stu! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy bday! Thanks for being helpful to noobies!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart!!


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy birthday Stuart!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Thank you.... Honey. Lol....


Your welcome honey bunny lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Happy B-day Stu! Hope it's a great one!


Thanks John



endler said:


> Happy bday! Thanks for being helpful to noobies!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


No problem . Thank you endler!



Tn23 said:


> Happy Birthday Stuart!!


Thanks Thomas.



Transposon said:


> Happy birthday Stuart!


Thank you Suzanna.



shift said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks Shift.



Momobobo said:


> Happy Birthday Stuart!


Thank you Bobby.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stuart 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday from barbie...........................


----------

